# Keystone Classic Show - now with ASPC classes!



## SandyJ (Mar 13, 2010)

The Keystone Classic Show Bill is now available on the Keystone Miniature Horse Club's Website. Check out the link at www.keystonemhc.com.

The show will be on July 24th, 2010 in Bloomsburg PA (Columbia County) at the Bloomsburg Fairgrounds.

This year's show will include both ASPC and AMHR classes. Welcome ponies!

Lea Dill is our show manager again this year. Please join us for a great show!

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=18pt]Keystone Classic Miniature Horse and Pony Show[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=18pt]Offering ASPC & AMHR Classes[/SIZE] *







[SIZE=12pt]*Date:* [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]*Saturday, July 24th, 2010* [/SIZE]

*Time:* [SIZE=12pt]*9:00AM Sharp* [/SIZE]

*Where:* [SIZE=10pt]*Bloomsburg Fairgrounds **Bloomsburg, PA (Columbia County)* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]*Triple Judged! *[/SIZE]

Sandra Guy Fox - MI

Melinda Fox - MI 

Jenny Pierucki - MI

[SIZE=10pt]*Steward:* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Pam Christopher - Ontario, Canada[/SIZE]

ASPC / AMHR Steward

[SIZE=10pt]*Show Manager:* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Lea Dill [/SIZE]


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 14, 2010)

We are looking forward in bringing our ponies to this first ASPC/AMHR show held in Pa that is indoors as well..





See you there


----------



## Leeana (Mar 14, 2010)

We should be there, depending on the dates of the Ohio State Fair.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 18, 2010)

Bloomsburg's show is the Saturday, July 24th and is directly right after Ohio State Fair being July-20-21-22, Tues thru Thurs unless you are driving ponies and that would finish up Saturday the 24th.


----------

